# "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp spécifié..."



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de changer de machine (G4 à la place d'un vieux 4400 - Ouf!).
Problème : avec Mail 2.0.5, l'envoi de mail n'accepte pas de passer par mon serveur Yahoo et me redirige vers le serveur Wanadoo (mon fournisseur d'accès) en me demandant d'utiliser le serveur sélectionné. Hors, le seul serveur mentionné est celui de Wanadoo.
Sur mon ancienne machine, les mails sortants passaient sans problème par les SMTP Yahoo correspondants aux BAL sans rien me demander (prière de ne pas déranger... pour rien!). Je précise que mes configurations mentionnent bien les SMTP YAhoo en sortie sur mes BAL Yahoo.
Mac G4, OS X 10.4.3, Mail 2.0.5.

Une solution?? Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

bonjour
tu aurais pas oubli&#233; de r&#233;activer ton option pop /smtp sur le webmail de yahoo par hasard?


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

Le plus simple est de mettre le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s pour tous les messages sortant (y compris pour ton compte Yahoo donc)


----------



## Ordha (23 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est de mettre le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur d'accès pour tous les messages sortant (y compris pour ton compte Yahoo donc)



+1. Quel est le problème en fait? Tu n'arrives pas à envoyer de mail du tout en passant par Wanadoo? Si oui, _da capo_ et quel est le problème? 

Ordha


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

salut,

je te joins des captures du paramétrage de mon compte yahoo,  si tu configures ton compte yahoo de facon identique mais avec tes reférences cela devrait marcher

@+


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> je te joins des captures du paramétrage de mon compte yahoo, si tu configures ton compte yahoo de facon identique mais avec tes reférences cela devrait marcher
> 
> @+


Sauf si Orange a décidé de ne pas laisser passer les messages envoyés à destination du serveur smtp de yahoo.

Officiellement c'est pour filtrer les spammeurs que les fournisseurs d'accès imposent que tous les messages sortants passent par LEUR serveur smtp.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

ah ouais il a peut-&#234;tre un logiciel anti-spam 
...je suis aussi chez orange... cela marche tres bien chez moi mais je n'ai pas l'option anti spam de chez orange vu que je n'ai m&#234;me pas de livebox... et que mon brave modem ehernet de base ne ma jamais pos&#233; aucun souci.... contrairement a ce  que j'entends dire sur les livebox


----------



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

Merci à tous pour ces réponses auxquelles j'essayerai de répondre point par point.

Pascalformac : mes configurations marchait très bien avec l'ancienne machine
Remy : je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire
Ordha : je craignai que des infos Wanadoo apparaissent comme des signatures. Idiot, non?
le petitpiero : à l'agrandissement les miniatures sont illisibles. merci Qmême
Remy et lepetitpiero : c'est pas bête cette histoire d'antispam

Com dab, du moment qu'une solution marche, ne cherchons pas plus loin et roule ma poule.
A ciao et encore merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

euh c'est bizarre car chez moi les miniatures quand je clic dessus sont tout &#224; fait visibles ??? (RQ: j'utilise safari) qu'en pensent les autres?


----------



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est bizarre car chez moi les miniatures quand je clic dessus sont tout à fait visibles ??? (RQ: j'utilise safari) qu'en pensent les autres?




Je confirme. Quand je clique sur la miniature, ça me renvoie à la page Bienvenue dans les forums Macgen comme si je n'étais pas connecté. AH GRRR!

Tiens, tant que j'y pense, j'ai oublié de répondre tout à l'heure : j'utilise moi-même un bon vieux modem Ethernet, super. Pas de machintrucchoz-BOXon.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

il faut être en mode "connecté" pour pouvoir agrandir les minatures il me semble???


----------



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> il faut être en mode "connecté" pour pouvoir agrandir les minatures il me semble???


Yes Monsieur. Je suis connecté et identifié. Pas mieux.

A part ça, nouvelle info après bidouille sur mes informations de compte-->SMTP-->changement de serveur : "smtp Yahoo ne peut pas être configuré sur le port 25"! Quoi? Et que faire?


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

euh zarbi &#231;a

tout ce que je peux ajouter c'est: il ne faur pas que la case "utiliser ssl soit coch&#233;e

rq: tu as un compte yahoo en .fr ou .com? 

je te joins de nouveau mes captures (lisibles cette foi-ci)


----------



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> euh zarbi ça
> 
> Ben voilà! Y'en a plus zarbi! Tout fonctionne grace à vous, cher Maître. A conserver soigneusement, les captures, pour d'autres zozos dans mon genre. C'est top.
> 
> ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2006)

non tu peux créer autant de compte smtp que tu veux il faut ciquer sur ajouter un serveur


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

_ciquer_ est une manip secrete découverte par lepetitpiero
( shhhh t) 
Pierru c'est sympa de dire merci 
( du coup je t'ai boulé)


----------



## pierru (23 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> _ciquer_ est une manip secrete découverte par lepetitpiero
> ( shhhh t)
> Pierru c'est sympa de dire merci
> ( du coup je t'ai boulé)



Y manquerait plus que çà que je dise pas merci. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre le fait d'avoir été "boulé"; j'espère que ça fait pas trop mal.

Pour le petitpiero, j'avais bien "ciqué" (fais gaffe, ça va rester) pour créer des comptes mais sur le 2ème, yahoo ne voulait pas accepter mon mot de passe (alors que, je le rappelle, tout marchait sur mon ancien mac). Je suis aller vérifier ce password sur mon mail Yahoo, tout était bon. Mais, le fait de passer par le même serveur Yahoo ne me pose pas de problème.

Allez, a ciao.


----------



## Dorms (29 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,
J'ai eu le même problème avec Cegetel... En fait, il semble que les FAI bloquent maintenant presque tous les accès libres à leur SMTP en testant systématiquement l'adresse mail de l'envoyeur / au SMTP choisi...
La seule solution absolue qui marche c'est d'activer Postfix qui est intégré sur OSX.

J'ai suivi la manip suivante :
Pour activer le serveur SMTP intégré à OSX, suivre les indications du site internet http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=323

Autres sources internet trouvées mais non testées : 
http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=12
http://www.mactouch.com/systeme/con..._sous_macos_x_panther_et_tiger_article74.html

Attention, ceci active ponctuellement Postfix. En l'état, il faut re-tapper  dans Terminal "Sudo postfix start puis renseigner le mot de passe administrateur à chaque démarrage.
Pour que Postfix s'active automatiquement à chaque démarrage du Mac, il faut tapper les commandes suivantes dans Terminal(sans les $) :
$ sudo -s 
puis le password 
puis $ echo "/usr/sbin/postfix start" >> /etc/rc.local
(Trouvé dans les commentaires de http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=876).

Ca marche, même en étant sur un hotspot wifi !  et en plus, ça va beaucoup plus vite que par les FAI tradi...

A+ les p'tits loups
Au fait, je rencontre actuellement un problème : il m'est soudainement impossible de valider un formulaire web type commande Redoute ou demande renseignement SONY... que ce soit Safari2, FireFox ou l'affreux IE de Bill, le Mac mouline dans le vide et n'envoie rien. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ou me re-diriger vers un post... Merci d'avance. Je vais tout de même refaire un tour dans le menu recherche au cas où !...


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

Tout va bien tant mieux.
On n'y pense pas toujours :

Dans l' Aide Mail   aller &#224; la rubrique   Diagnostic de connexion   etc...
Attention au port 25 ou 995... et &#224; SSL ou pas.

Personnellement, aucun inconv&#233;nient &#224; passer par le serveur SMTP de mon FAI Wanadoo (Orange) pour envoyer un mail par le serveur SMTP de Gmail par exemple, le premier serveur reste transparent.


----------

